# [Petition] Breakfast Colleggtible Collection



## PandaNikita (Mar 27, 2016)

Sign here yo

Would be amazing to have eggs and bacon collectibles or any breakfast collectible 
Btw this is a joke 
*Signatures*
*Thunder*
PandaNikita
Temari
Amichann
Beccy
BeaverMan2016
Monkey D Luffy
milkirue
AnimalCrossingPerson
N e s s
Lucanosa
Darius-The-Fox
Universaljellyfish
Dreamy Luigi
Idfldnsndt
PuffleKirby21
Shirayuki
Piipy
SailorCrossing
MintySky
ShinyYoshi
Vizionari
roseflower
Javocado
Bahamut
snoozit
Paperboy012305


----------



## Trent the Paladin (Mar 27, 2016)

How to torture Thunder 101


----------



## Temari (Mar 27, 2016)

I sign.


----------



## Amichann (Mar 27, 2016)

Ami 
This has to happen


----------



## Beccy (Mar 27, 2016)

I sign.


----------



## Trundle (Mar 27, 2016)

I support this bill to be passed.


----------



## Lancelot (Mar 27, 2016)

Sign me up


----------



## Kiikay (Mar 27, 2016)

rip all the pressure on thunder lol


----------



## jiny (Mar 27, 2016)

I sign


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson (Mar 27, 2016)

I agree it's a decent idea.


----------



## N e s s (Mar 27, 2016)

I don't think the mods approve of these anymore but i'll sign


----------



## ZetaFunction (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll sign!

But only if we at least get bacon


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 27, 2016)

I sign this :3
Well... now i wanna maka a whole set of breakfast collectible concept items... so i will :3


----------



## PeeBraiin (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll sign!1


----------



## Dreamy Luigi (Mar 27, 2016)

only signing this because i happen to be eating something atm


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 27, 2016)

Oh yes an oatmeal collectable


----------



## Cress (Mar 27, 2016)

I want a muffin collectible.


----------



## Irelia (Mar 27, 2016)

I'll sign


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 28, 2016)

Coffee...
Muffin...
Cereal...
Sausage...
Pancake...
Bacon...
Milk...
Oatmeal...
Orange Juice...
Waffle...

Im gonna make all these... heck if they get added or not, making these things is just plain fun :3


----------



## pipty (Mar 28, 2016)

SIGNING


----------



## Rabirin (Mar 28, 2016)

Sign me up, i'm down for this.


----------



## Amichann (Mar 28, 2016)

Darius-The-Fox said:


> Coffee...
> Muffin...
> Cereal...
> Sausage...
> ...



Don't forget toast!


----------



## Idfldnsndt (Mar 28, 2016)

Amichann said:


> Don't forget toast!



Omg yes! I'll sign just for the toast!


----------



## MintySky (Mar 28, 2016)

Sign me up!


----------



## ShinyYoshi (Mar 28, 2016)

Breakfast is the best, sign me the *** up


----------



## Vizionari (Mar 28, 2016)

I don't really eat breakfast, but sure sign me up


----------



## roseflower (Mar 28, 2016)

I?ll sign for a toast collectible ^.^


----------



## Javocado (Mar 28, 2016)

bring on egg
i love egg


----------



## Thunder (Mar 28, 2016)

i didn't ask for this


----------



## Rasha (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll sign up if that helps, good luck.


----------



## Nightmares (Mar 28, 2016)

Ew gr0sss xD

Can we have more cake


----------



## HungryForCereal (Mar 28, 2016)

sign me up. would be good too to have a gudetama collectible. that would be a hit for sure.


----------



## Paperboy012305 (Mar 28, 2016)

I'll sign for sure. Who hates bacon?


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 28, 2016)

Pigs hate bacon...
(yet chickens love it :3)


----------



## King Dorado (Mar 29, 2016)

would there be a bloody mary with a celery stick?
and milk punch?

and some cheese grits? 
at least some shrimp n' grits, right??

in order to have a full breakfast, our UK friends would also need some beans, mushrooms, and sliced toe-mah-to... 

most importantly, there's gotta be some guava turnovers though...

sign me up!


----------



## Temari (Mar 29, 2016)

Hopefully we can get a balut collectible that turns into a chicken after awhile. But I'm totally down for a waffle collectible too~


----------



## Javocado (Mar 29, 2016)

Need this as a collectible real quick with a nice pink or blue background


----------



## Cory (Mar 29, 2016)

this is the first good petition i have seen in a while
sign me up


----------



## cIementine (Mar 29, 2016)

sounds pretty neat imo
i'd buy a pancake stack collectible. or any food collectible, for that matter.


----------



## mogyay (Mar 29, 2016)

sign me up i would like an avocado collectible please thank you


----------



## lars708 (Mar 29, 2016)

I will sign this bootyful petition! (Pls add a croissant and pancake collectible too though :$)


----------



## cIementine (Mar 29, 2016)

remember the salt and pepper shaker collectibles


----------



## Javocado (Mar 29, 2016)

mogyay said:


> sign me up i would like an avocado collectible please thank you



Oh you. :')


----------



## himeki (Mar 29, 2016)

can we have a salt shaker collectable


----------



## Sgt.Groove (Mar 29, 2016)

After messing around in pixels i realized, these are extremely difficult to make, i say have a contest and the top 5 would make it while all the others are left to get greasy in the pan :3


----------



## Ayaya (Mar 30, 2016)

PandaNikita said:


> Sign here yo
> 
> Would be amazing to have eggs and bacon collectibles or any breakfast collectible
> *Btw this is a joke*



 
Signs anyway. I WANT MORE EGGS


----------



## Loveablegal (Mar 31, 2016)

I will sign too


----------



## N a t (Apr 1, 2016)

Waffles, please and thankies :3


----------



## Jint (Apr 1, 2016)

yes for bacon! sign me up 8")
​


----------



## MozzarellaSticks (Apr 1, 2016)

I would like to point out who began this idea.


----------



## Thunder (Apr 1, 2016)

hariolari said:


> I would like to point out who began this idea.



the root of all evil


----------

